# Where can I get a small reusable Bag?



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

OK ... to explain myself ... we are pretty good with lack of carrier bags here ... I have several big reusable ones for food shopping etc, but I wondered if anyone had seen a bag, that looks nice, that can fold to nothing to pop in your handbag?

Usually on the way from work or at lunchtime, I have to pick up the odd pint of milk etc and end up with a plastic bag  , so I really want something that I can keep on me at all times, for those odd purchases ....

Bels x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

My gran has a bag similar to the one Roy from corrie carries round with him, I've just had a quick search but don't know the name of them or where you would get them from, I'll have another look after work if no one else has found anything for you 

x x x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

I saw a feature on GMTV about this and found this link http://www.quirkybags.co.uk/products.php?cat=109

Some can be a little costly, but there may be cheaper alternatives out there.

Nikki
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sainsbury's do one like that too and my mum used to have some nylon ones that zipped up really small and thin...or you could just fold upa  carrier bag really small? 
Whether it would fit in your handbag or not depends on whether you have a trunk or a purse. Personally, I can never understand how some women manage with such tiny handbags. 

C~x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My aunt brought me a huge one that folds in on itself to be tiny. Have a look on the market as they seem to in abundance round here


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Try somewhere like Oxfam, their website has some good ones


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought a fab tiny little one from France the other week, it folds up into a pouch about 5cms long and is quite funky - black with a white pattern.

Although, probably not very helpful unless you planning on popping over to France to buy it


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for all your suggestions   ... I think I get the Onya Bag, as it's exactly what I am looking for.

Bels x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I got mine from M&S, they do black and torquoise. I wanted a torquoise one last year but they sold out as everyone was buying them as beach bags  

They do big and small and they were reduced to 99p. 

NIkki xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I heard today that supermarkets were going STOP issuing carrier bags Full stop!

I always re use mine as rubbish bags . . . .


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

M&S are charging from 5th May - 5p per bag


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have 2 onya bags, the shoulder/messenger type and the carrier bag type. VERY handy and hold more than you would think for thin material


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

M+S are currently giving away Bag for life but are starting to charge for carriers in the food sec from May.
L


----------

